# My Dogs Pregnant and i don't know what to do



## CurlysPregnant (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know what i'm supposed to do


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Was this an accidental pregnancy? I hope so, because if you don't know anything about breeding, it's a bad idea to go out and bred... >;<

Has your dog been to a vet? I would definitely suggest that, and the vet can also give you advice (you weren't very specific so I don't know what to tell you).


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

What to do? Be more responsible, for starters....

Take your dog into the vet. They may be able to give your dog an abortion if it's not to far in. If it is, well, then I suggest you start putting her on diet suited for pregnant bitches. I'd also suggest contacting your vet.

What kind of dog is she, and what kind of dog do you think got to her? Are there any loose dogs in your area that you see around alot?


And lastly, GET YOUR DOG SPAYED PLEASE!! It's very important, if you ask me it should of been done before any of this ever happened. Please be more carefull in the future, fix your pets, so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## CurlysPregnant (Jul 4, 2006)

Well my dog is a Terrier mix and got pregnant by a Pom.I just need to know what to feed her cause she's allergic to fleas,lamb,rice,and veggies?


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Listen to me carefully.
Take your dog into the vet. Ask for a professional's advice.

And then get your dog fixed when this is all over. Sound good? Sounds good to me, lol.


----------



## CurlysPregnant (Jul 4, 2006)

I just asked this cause I can't get into the vet for another 3 weeks so I guess i will just wait till then.Thanx anyway ppl


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

If they cannot see her for 3 weeks, they should at least give you advice to keep your dog and her unborn babies healthy.

I hope you didn't do this on purpose, and I hope you take the above advice and have your dog spayed ASAP.

So many dogs dying in shelters, yet people insist on breeding not only purebreds, but mutts and 'designer dogs' (also mutts, IMHO).


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Fir Gods sake, find another vet, I have never heard of having to wait 3 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,sounds very fishy, allmost like a lie!


Spay and abort, the world doesnt need anymore unregistered, unhealth tested, mixed breed dogs to suffer in.

Find another freakin vet. Sounds like you ask for help, but really dont care!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Mach1girl said:


> sounds very fishy, allmost like a lie!


That's what I was thinking. You can always contact another vet, it's not like there is only one. I'm highly disapointed in you for just saying "oh well" ..you seemed concerned at first, but now it's like you honestly don't care that much.

This is very important, I don't think you understand just how important. If you do not plan on aborting the puppies, then your bitch needs to get put on a new diet to suit her needs during and after pregnacy. Not only will she benifit from it, but the puppies will as well.

If you are keeping them, I suggest you start looking for homes now.
And once again be more responsible in the future. Spay your female ASAP.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

It should not have gotten pregnant in the first place. If you do not know what to do then you should have been respnsible and fixed BOTH of your dogs. You are putting your dog in a lot of pain just because you were not responsible enough to spay her. A little advice don't let your dog breed and spay and neuter.



CurlysPregnant said:


> Well my dog is a Terrier mix and got pregnant by a Pom.I just need to know what to feed her cause she's allergic to fleas,lamb,rice,and veggies?


 Every dog is allergic to fleas (and fleas are not in dog food) and that proves that you really don't know what you're doing.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

All the above been said, if she isn't too far along, you can have her spayed and abort the pregnancy. It is more difficult and you will pay more. I am here to say that, working for a vet, if you called us and said you had a pregnat bitch, there is NO WAY IN HE** we would put an appointment out 3 weeks, and no other vet I know would either. If we couldn't see you (the vet was on vacation) we would get you in somewhere else.


----------



## Shelterwood Danes (Dec 13, 2008)

Mach1girl said:


> Fir Gods sake, find another vet, I have never heard of having to wait 3 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,sounds very fishy, allmost like a lie!
> 
> 
> Spay and abort, the world doesnt need anymore unregistered, unhealth tested, mixed breed dogs to suffer in.
> ...


There are many veterinarians that will turn away a pregnant dog, usually because they are booked with emergency cases. I would suggest researching ALL of the vets in your area and compare prices, as well as ask pet store cashiers, or even dog park regulars about who they suggest. Good, ethical vets don't usually overprice and will not turn you away (at least the ones I currently have)...my vets schedule a few hours of extra time throughout the day just in case there are walk-ins.

I've had vets give me incorrect advice before. Vets give educated guesses, and can sometimes be wrong, there have been many times ex-vets have encouraged doing tests on my dogs that were NOT necessary, just to make more $ (and my current vet confirmed this information so I know it is true).

PM me if you still need pregnancy info, but you may find what you need on This website, which has GREAT dog pregnancy information:
*http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dpregnancy.html *


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

CurlysPregnant said:


> I just asked this cause I can't get into the vet for another 3 weeks so I guess i will just wait till then.Thanx anyway ppl


Call another vet. 

A good vet will not make you wait 3 weeks. You must have your dog spayed now! 

If you need financial help ask your local humane society or apply to Care Credit for vet fees.

http://www.carecredit.com/


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Shelterwood Danes said:


> There are many veterinarians that will turn away a pregnant dog, usually because they are booked with emergency cases. I would suggest researching ALL of the vets in your area and compare prices, as well as ask pet store cashiers, or even dog park regulars about who they suggest. Good, ethical vets don't usually overprice and will not turn you away (at least the ones I currently have)...my vets schedule a few hours of extra time throughout the day just in case there are walk-ins.
> 
> I've had vets give me incorrect advice before. Vets give educated guesses, and can sometimes be wrong, there have been many times ex-vets have encouraged doing tests on my dogs that were NOT necessary, just to make more $ (and my current vet confirmed this information so I know it is true).
> 
> ...


LOL...this thread is 2 yrs old.........


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh great! I keep forgetting to check the dates. DUH!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The normal canine gestation period is nine weeks. I seriously doubt the OP is still looking for advice after 2-1/2 years.


----------



## Shelterwood Danes (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL, I didn't realize. Thanks.


----------

